# Poppy the Rottweiler up to 8 months



## 0310star (Jul 7, 2015)

I thought as I have only just joined I best share some pictures of Poppy, our 8 month old Rottweiler 
The day she came home

















Settling in










First time with her lead on (it was extremely stressful, as you can see )








In the garden









Growing up fast









Investigating the big wide world

















And some recent ones
















She's 8 months old next week, and proving to be a fantastic dog. Completely high maintenance but we love her all the same


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

She is beautiful.


----------



## 0310star (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you  We think so!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Very very beautiful.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure what you mean by high maintenance but looks very pleased to be there.


----------



## 0310star (Jul 7, 2015)

She is a little princess, she wont walk through puddles, or mud, and is just an all round tart


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Gorgeous lil pupster into a very beautiful girl  She's lovely!


----------



## 0310star (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you  Have added a photo of her and her new brother Rusty!


----------



## Terence Fisher (Jul 26, 2015)

beautiful dog, make me want to get a rotweiler too .


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

0310star said:


> Thank you  Have added a photo of her and her new brother Rusty!
> 
> View attachment 239074


How typical.Another couch hog.


----------



## Terence Fisher (Jul 26, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> How typical.Another couch hog.


couch hog?
what is pig got to do with me in love with rottweiler ?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I used to love when the OH and i would get off the couch.Oliver would jump up and streach out and hog the whole thing.Then we could walk in and look at him and ask if he is being a couch hog.His nub would go like crazy and then he would start the wooo wooo wooing at us.


----------



## Terence Fisher (Jul 26, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> I used to love when the OH and i would get off the couch.Oliver would jump up and streach out and hog the whole thing.Then we could walk in and look at him and ask if he is being a couch hog.His nub would go like crazy and then he would start the wooo wooo wooing at us.


dont understand sry


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Couch hog means taking up the whole couch and not leaving room for anyone to sit down.


----------



## 0310star (Jul 7, 2015)

I get what you mean Rott lover 

Lets just say, in our house dog beds are a total waste of money!! We have a big snuggle chair that goes with that sofa which we bought a couple months back... it was claimed by Poppy within about half hour


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> Couch hog means taking up the whole couch and not leaving room for anyone to sit down.


they allow you to sit if you cuddle them


----------

